# la redirection en utilisant uiAlertView



## yooopi (25 Mars 2010)

salut 

voici ma situation:
j´ai un  uitabBarController,et je veux lorsqu'on clique sur le uitabBarItem,une alerte avec deux boutons ok et cancel  s'affiche et demande l'authentification.
en cliquant sur ok une redirection vers une UIViewController doit se faire.
Par contre en cliquant sur cancel une  des uiNavigationControllers du tabBarController 
s'afffiche .
J'ai commencé par le code de uialert mais pour le moment je trouve pas le code approprié pour ces deux redirections s  



```
- (void)alertView:(UIAlertView *)actionSheet clickedButtonAtIndex:(NSInteger)buttonIndex {
if (buttonIndex != [actionSheet cancelButtonIndex])
{
 
}
else 
 
}
```


----------



## tatouille (26 Mars 2010)

et ? qu es-ce que ton manque de travail vient foutre sur un forum de discussion ou l'on parle de problemes concrets?


----------



## yooopi (2 Avril 2010)

oui c'est bon c'est resolu


----------

